# PARSEC RPG: Reaching for Stars Just Out of Reach



## Lindeloef (Jun 20, 2013)

sounds cool. Another RPG on my "one day I will check it out" list...


----------



## TreChriron (Jun 20, 2013)

Where can I get this PDF?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2013)

This does look really cool. Great to see they broke through the Kickstarter barrier with so much success.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 21, 2013)

[MENTION=5046]TreChriron[/MENTION]
You can get it here, I assume


----------



## Green Dwarf (Jun 22, 2013)

Lindeloef said:


> sounds cool. Another RPG on my "one day I will check it out" list...




Seconded


----------



## varden (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the ships. Character creation sounds like Traveller, which is cool. How do you pronounce "Baeder?"


----------

